# Surefire TITAN



## Chao (Nov 1, 2007)

This is my TITAN 














The lux reading at 1meter is about 1112 lux, I estimated the total output should reach 80 lum in beginning.

5m beamshots, left to right: TITAN, 2007 INOVA T1, Surefire L4











10m beamshots, left to right: TITAN, 2007 INOVA T1, Surefire L4











Runtime, abound 1 hour regulation in max output, not bad, though surefire says 65 lum/2h.
**11/8 add panasonic CR2 runtime





In brief, this small beautiful light is very bright, tint is very white, beam is very smooth, the UI is perfect.
I am #0164, who is my neighbor :wave:

Updated information 11/2:
Forgot to mention this, TITAN seems has low battery indication, it will start flicking when lose regulation, if turning head to decrease the output when flicking, the lower light is stable.


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 3, 2007)

Chao,

We are going to give this another go. 

Everyone involved.. Lets not head down the same track as before. There is an appropriate place to post and a proper way to present it.
There is a lot of usefull information in the old thread. It will remain viewable but locked.

Lets give this another try and keep it civil. :thumbsup:


Please report trashing, baiting or trolling so that those problems may be removed from the thread and if necessary from CPF. The reviews forum is not the place for it.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting the great comparison pics. It's interesting to see Surefire produce a CR2 light after so many years of the CR123. It's neat though and I hope that Surefire makes more small lights in the future.


----------



## prime77 (Nov 3, 2007)

Chao,

Thanks for your review and beamshots of the Titan. I am new to "higher end" lights and have found your review threads very useful in deciding whether to get light or not. I especially like the way you set up your beamshots so that you can get a realistic picture of what each light is capable of. While I may never own a Titan I got my first SureFire a L1 Cree partly because of your review. Since then two more have followed a E1L cree and a 6PL, I am very happy with all three. So keep up the good work and thank you for taking the time for these reviews.


----------



## who (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Chao,

Thank you for another fair review with pictures, beam shots, and runtime.
These and the light specifications would give us enough data to draw our own conclusion.
Keep up the great work, as it is the stuff that makes CPF first-class, and encourage us to come back for more.


----------



## garfieldso (Nov 3, 2007)

Chao said:


> This is my TITAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you compare the light output with some keychain 1AAA such as L0D Lightflux and Jet-u?


----------



## Chao (Nov 3, 2007)

garfieldso said:


> Can you compare the light output with some keychain 1AAA such as L0D Lightflux and Jet-u?



Sure, but I only have L0DCE.





Left: L0DCE-high with fresh alkaline battery, Right: Titan-max


----------



## cue003 (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent photos as usual. Have you tried a RCR2 yet? Do you plan on it?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## Chao (Nov 3, 2007)

cue003 said:


> Excellent photos as usual. Have you tried a RCR2 yet? Do you plan on it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Curtis



Thanks Curtis, and I do not have plan for try RCR2 so far:thinking:, although it is said and been tested RCR2 should be fine.


----------



## sbebenelli (Nov 3, 2007)

If you have a Titan please take a minute to post it here


----------



## arty (Nov 4, 2007)

This is a really nice light, but has two downsides.

It has a good size, but is a bit large for a CR2. It is the electronic control that pumps up the size.
I like lights really small.

Even more of a problem for me is the price!

But - People spend thousands on things like cabinet saws and bandsaws, lathes, digital cameras, etc.

Incidentally, I have a couple of Lux meters available to me, and neither gets as high readings as in the linky above on some of the same lights.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 4, 2007)

Chao said:


> Sure, but I only have L0DCE.
> Left: L0DCE-high with fresh alkaline battery, Right: Titan-max


 
Do you have a lithium 3v AAA for the LODCE?


----------



## Chao (Nov 4, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Do you have a lithium 3v AAA for the LODCE?



Do you mean 10440? I don't have that battery


----------



## WadeF (Nov 4, 2007)

Chao said:


> Do you mean 10440? I don't have that battery


 
Oops, I was thinking AA, not AAA.  Yeah, that one.


----------



## garfieldso (Nov 5, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Do you have a lithium 3v AAA for the LODCE?



I have the L0D CE, the output different between AAA Ni-HM and 10440 is not significant; but the in compare with Titan is dramatic. 
As I know my L0D CE is using P4.


----------



## garfieldso (Nov 5, 2007)

I also heard that the TITAN may not be in mass production yet. Surefire will push the HA version first in the market; anyone can verify it?


----------



## Phredd (Nov 5, 2007)

garfieldso said:


> I also heard that the TITAN may not be in mass production yet. Surefire will push the HA version first in the market; anyone can verify it?



Surefire shipped the first 300 to dealers only. The next shipment will go to individuals. If you really meant _mass_ production, there will only be 1000 TITANs produced. There are rumors of an aluminum version, but nothing verified.


----------



## yoyoteen (Nov 5, 2007)

is it got thermal issue? will get hot keep running at Max brightness?


----------



## Chao (Nov 5, 2007)

yoyoteen said:


> is it got thermal issue? will get hot keep running at Max brightness?



In my felt, it just warm when keep running in max


----------



## yoyoteen (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds great, cant wait mine to arrived :devil:, thx Chao


----------



## jch79 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, maybe mine is a "dud", but has anyone else thought the twisty action was too hard? There's just too much resistance in mine - to the point that I can't twist it with one hand... maybe it'll take some breaking in, but for some reason, I'm thinkin' this is how it's gonna stay. :thinking: :shrug:

It makes a "grindy" noise while turning. Yikes! :duck:

john


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 5, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Ok, maybe mine is a "dud", but has anyone else thought the twisty action was too hard? There's just too much resistance in mine - to the point that I can't twist it with one hand... maybe it'll take some breaking in, but for some reason, I'm thinkin' this is how it's gonna stay. :thinking: :shrug:
> 
> It makes a "grindy" noise while turning. Yikes! :duck:
> 
> john


Whhhhaaaat? Maybe no lube? Hope you figure it out.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 5, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Ok, maybe mine is a "dud", but has anyone else thought the twisty action was too hard? There's just too much resistance in mine - to the point that I can't twist it with one hand... maybe it'll take some breaking in, but for some reason, I'm thinkin' this is how it's gonna stay. :thinking: :shrug:
> 
> It makes a "grindy" noise while turning. Yikes! :duck:
> 
> john



I've handled a few of these, all turned easily with one hand and were buttery smooth. They all made a minor "grindy" sound, but turn as easily or perhaps easier than Don's most current runs seemed to. Definately not gritty,more like that nice Ti on Ti "grind":naughty: 

However I did notice that one Titan had what seemed to be a "lock out" feature of sorts. Turn it all the way off, then a little turn more and it felt like there was a ball bearing or such that would hold the head in a "saftey off" position. It didn't seem like a defec in that it worked very well, but several other examples did not have this "feature".:shrug:

Anybody else notice this or have a light like this?


----------



## Chao (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine can be turned easily with one hand, and also make minor "grindy" sound, can hear or "feel" it when turning.
I am not sure my Titan has "lock out" feature, but I need give it a little more pressure (not much) to turn it off.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Nov 6, 2007)

mspeterson said:


> I've handled a few of these, all turned easily with one hand and were buttery smooth. They all made a minor "grindy" sound, but turn as easily or perhaps easier than Don's most current runs seemed to. Definately not gritty,more like that nice Ti on Ti "grind":naughty:
> 
> However I did notice that one Titan had what seemed to be a "lock out" feature of sorts. Turn it all the way off, then a little turn more and it felt like there was a ball bearing or such that would hold the head in a "saftey off" position. It didn't seem like a defec in that it worked very well, but several other examples did not have this "feature".:shrug:
> 
> Anybody else notice this or have a light like this?



Mine turns easily with a slight gritty feel/sound. Seems like something a bit of lube would remedy, but how?

Also, mine has a noticeable detent in the off position, but I wouldn't call it a lock out. I need to engage the detent to turn the light off - once past the detent, the LED glows. I'd guess mine operates the way intended by SF.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 6, 2007)

LED Zeppelin said:


> Mine turns easily with a slight gritty feel/sound. Seems like something a bit of lube would remedy, but how?
> 
> Also, mine has a noticeable detent in the off position, but I wouldn't call it a lock out. I need to engage the detent to turn the light off - once past the detent, the LED glows. I'd guess mine operates the way intended by SF.



I was also wondering about the possibility of lubing the head, especially since the tail threads on mine were dry. No complaints here though, mine turns easily and smoothly with a good tension to keep it from switching on in pocket. 

On the "lock out" (term used loosely) unit I handled, the LED would shut completely off prior to engaging the detent, which is why I was wonderig if this was in fact a designed feature. It sounds like yours is a little different, and most of the examples I played with did not have this "lock out" detent, or whatever it is...Guess we will have to wait for somebody to open one up to see if this is an intentional feature or just the result of normal unit variation.:shrug: 

So far I think that the Titan is an excellent light, definately a keeper and a user. It will be interesting to see how the functionality holds up over time and with real world useage. :twothumbs


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got word that my Titan is on the way. I will post my comments and some photos upon arrival later this week. :twothumbs

MSax


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 7, 2007)

No. 57 of 1000 arrived today......





































































Its a home run guys!! Awesome job Surefire. She's a keeper. :twothumbs

MSax


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2007)

Great job on the pics.


----------



## Chao (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi #0057, you looks so beautiful, thanks for the pics, MSax:thumbsup:

when I saw this picture, I felt sad again


MSaxatilus said:


>



my lock pin looks not normal 




I am still waiting for the reply from Surefire


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on the photos. But I just got a new set of studio lights with Daylight bulbs and I'm still trying to figure them out. So they could have been better, but practice makes perfect I guess.

Chao that definitely doesn't look like mine. Does that pin slide in or is it stuck in that position?



> my lock pin looks not normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MSax


----------



## Chao (Nov 7, 2007)

The pin can slide in by gravity when the interface upside down, it seems not attached well by the spring inside the round-rail interface:thinking:


----------



## Chao (Nov 8, 2007)

Just update runtime graph with using panasonic CR2, looks great (white color battery, same as the one that came with the light)


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow that's a nice runtime curve considering its using a CR2 cell.
Hope to see SureFire trump this with a CR123 edition, runtime would be awesome!


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 9, 2007)

Love it so far!! I just showed SixPointone at work and we both agree it is one fancy torch!


My quote was "I already have torches to cover all the needs this can fill but.... This thing is wicked sleek!!"


It's kinda like you could have a Toyota Corolla or the top model Lexus... They'll both get ya where you're going but.. one will look real "bling" doing it


----------



## luminata (Nov 9, 2007)

Chao, when your pin sticks out like that for more than 4 hours you are supposed to put a cool face cloth on it and see a doctor immediatley and stop using the product until then. 

Sorry, I would defintely contact SF and get a replacement sent ASAP


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 9, 2007)

Chao, for the heck of it, push that pin up by hand, hold onto the round portion of the cap, grab the split-ring and use it to turn the inner-piece just light you're screwing something on.


----------



## Chao (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks alot TIN, I will try it.
and luminata, I got email from SF, however he said "What you are describing is normal operation for the light. It is just a small detent pin the keeps the tail secure..."
I am not satisfied with this answer, they even saw the picture I sent, they should face the problem. I contacted my dealer then, wish they can help me.
Anyway, I love this light, it's gonna replace all my small EDC lights, I will not complain customer service in this thread, there are good places for it.


----------



## Chao (Nov 9, 2007)

Got RMA# finally, I will return my round-rail interface to SF for check or repair. Thanks for return department of LApolicegear for help me this :thumbsup:.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 9, 2007)

My Titan arrived yesterday. Cool light! 

I noticed for a while mine seemed to have a dead spot or something interupting the potentiometer as I'd get a flash of bright down in the very low level area. It seemed to flash more often when I was ramping down and I was able to center the switch on the spot and have bright light in the realm of the low light settings. This activity seems to have stopped now that I have cycled the switch a few times. I would guess this is just part of breaking it in.

The light works just as expected and easy to operate.

I wanted to keep the light as much titanium as possible so I replaced the stock clip and split rings with titanium ones:






I really like the 1/4-20 thread in the tail of this light and the utility this can provide! :thumbsup: I expect for the most part, the light will be hosted on a web coil tether that has a ball bearing swivel with camera stud:






With the tether clipped in a loop as shown, you can wear it comfortably on your neck, around your waist or doubled up on your wrist.

I will be using the Titan in my shop as well thanks to the 1/4"-20 mount:






I didn't let the jewelery box packaging (which immediately went in the trash) confuse my thinking on what I consider this light to be about. 

It's a user!

*EDIT: I just put up a swivel wall mount between the kitchen and shallow stairwell to the garage/ shop and this is where I will "store" the Titan:*


----------



## nitrox1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Don,
Make and model of the 1/4 20 ball bearing swivel camera stud you have in your photo #2 please. I need 2 of those studs.

Thank you in advance.

John


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Nov 10, 2007)

McGizmo said:


> My Titan arrived yesterday. Cool light!
> 
> I noticed for a while mine seemed to have a dead spot or something interupting the potentiometer as I'd get a flash of bright down in the very low level area. It seemed to flash more often when I was ramping down and I was able to center the switch on the spot and have bright light in the realm of the low light settings. This activity seems to have stopped now that I have cycled the switch a few times. I would guess this is just part of breaking it in.
> 
> ...



Sweet! Will you be modding it to your specs?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 10, 2007)

Very impressive set ups Don! :twothumbs


----------



## TranquillityBase (Nov 10, 2007)

I will be using the Titan in my shop as well thanks to the 1/4"-20 mount:






*Now this is a good photo:twothumbs*

*Is that the 'Coolant Proof' version, of the Titan? :nana:*


----------



## Chao (Nov 10, 2007)

McGizmo said:


>



Cool,good user!:twothumbs


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine also has intermittently exhibited 1-2 bright flashes in the first ~20 degrees of turn on. After a week it is happening less frequently. 

Who will be first to depress the 3 spring-loaded pins and pull/twist? :devil:

Larry


----------



## DM51 (Nov 10, 2007)

I think I saw somewhere that PSM was going to get an X-ray pic done of his, to see if that gave any clue how to take it apart. It should also show up exactly what parts are where inside it, where the Ti casing is thickest etc.


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 10, 2007)

Bit of an 'overhang' there Don..........( said with humor of course )


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 10, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I think I saw somewhere that PSM was going to get an X-ray pic done of his, to see if that gave any clue how to take it apart. It should also show up exactly what parts are where inside it, where the Ti casing is thickest etc.



I X-rayed it yesterday, but I lost my camera at a halloween party, therefore I cant post pics.... 

The titan looks interesting under X-ray....


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 10, 2007)

Nitrox1,

Those swivels were a custom order I made with Sampo a few years back. Cetacea used them in the web coil tethers I designed and which they make. I believe you can find them loose at BerkeleyPoint and possibly the shoppe. The 1/4"x20 stud is longer than necessary and that's why I put the fat O-ring on it. You could also add a second jam nut if you wanted to.

EVAN_TAD,

Thanks for getting the light for me and no need to mod! This thing is just as one would hope, right out of the box! 

TB,

I use a mister when necessary and I have also got into using TRICO Tri-Cool micro dispensing coolant that I drop out of a syringe as deemed necessary (I didn't go for the full system). The Hardinge has the coolant pump and system which does work but danged if I am willing to put up with the mess!! :green:

Regardless, the Titan can handle the wet work I am certain! No worries about corrosion; I wish the rest of the tools could make the same boast!!

The small size and diameter of the Titan will allow it to be positioned close to the Z axis without being in the way. I can twist the head on to desired level without upseting the lights position as held by the Noga dial indicator stand. If one were to design a light specifically for this application it might end up very much like the Titan.

If an aluminum version is done and has the same tail mount feature, I would love to add a pair of them on Noga's to my stereo microscope!! :thumbsup:

Here's the Noga I would use:






For a low tech solution:






I have been a proponent if not an originator for the 1/4x20 mount on a flashlight since day one. I did mods to some Inova lights a few years back and here is a light that has the mount as standard. Thanks PK!!

The beauty, IMHO, with the Titan system is you could have the light say hanging around your neck or on a lanyard in your pocket and when you need hands free and mounted, you unsnap the light from the lanyard cap and just screw it on where needed. Quick, easy and secure. Too Cool!! :thumbsup:

Larry,
Is that what those are? I didn't look closely but assumed those to be stake points. I like your take better than mine!

David,
That is a solid carbide boreing bar and its shank gets larger with flats for clamping at the base which you can't see in the picture.


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 10, 2007)

Excellent use of the Titan, Don  Nice to see how people are using their Titans.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice light everyone!
Really like the 1/4-20 post mount and how Don has mounted the light in various places. Have a Mediterranean running an CR123 body mounted on a magnet/clamp mounted line-loc adapter as a small "shop light". Good to see something as limited as the Titan won't be a shelf queen but actually used/abused. 
Any news if any more CR2 lights are planned coming out of SF in the future? My dream is a Titan-like work light using one A123 Systems M1 nano-phosphate battery. Although I won't be getting a Titan, that technology will trickle down to other models eventually so I look towards the future. 

If anyone gets tired of theirs and wants it used in a good home, I'll adopt and keep it fed regularly.


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 12, 2007)

MIne arrived today.
I was exicited about this light 10 months ago. I can remember wehn I would loose sleep in antisipation of a new arrival...like a ti PD from don.
I had no such feelings about the Titan.

Now that it is here I am pleased to have it. I love it's potiential utility. Especially as demonstrated by Don.

I was hoping for smoother operation. Mine is still a littel rough amd my initial experience seems to mirror others out here with a bit of a dead area at the beginning of the twist. this same area is not dead when potting Down.

As is true of ALL of my previous Titanium flashlights it requires a bit of breakin.
I wish I could see a place to lube it. I would stick some of that stuff that comes in a needle syringe...the super lube? I just haven;t figured where to put it yet.
Maybe the three holes?

My TITAN definatly warms up when used on high for more than 5 or 10 minutes. 
The beam quality is very good the hot spot has very smooth transition to to the side spill.
the tint is on the cool side. NIce and white.

Time will tell on this light.
So far I like it.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 13, 2007)

I must have had the luck of the draw!! No dead spots in mine (trust me.. I tried like hell)

The "dial" was tight at first but by turning it a little bit it smoothed right now. #347 has been good to me 



yaesumofo said:


> MIne arrived today.
> I was exicited about this light 10 months ago. I can remember wehn I would loose sleep in antisipation of a new arrival...like a ti PD from don.
> I had no such feelings about the Titan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Telkin (Nov 13, 2007)

I just got mine #317 and other than some small gripes with it I'm in love and can't EDC anything else at the Moment. 

The Detent pin on my Lanyard attachment has already fallen out completely. Doesn't look like there was anything at all to hold it in there but a bit of friction? Surprisingly though, it's an improvment. I now no longer need to align the detent pin when attaching the lanyard and it's secure enough that it will not disconnect without the detent pin.

Second gripe is that there seems to be a paint blemish maybe 3mm long near the gap of the rotating bezel and the body. Very noticeable under most lighting conditions. 

That being said, this UI on this light is amazing. I had a bit of grittiness but it has gotten much smoother. Maybe I missed this but I'm suprised no one mentioned how gentle it is on the eyes. Not only the beam perfect but because you can turn on the light slowly, your eyes are not shock adjusted from dark adaptation to bright. The smooth ramping of lumens is a wonder to my eyes when I'm looking forward. First darkness then some light but not enough to tell colour, then colour fades in then finally full and even illumination. I know this sounds really primitive but I've never had this simple experience with any of my lights. A "soft-start" for my eyes. Would some Titan owners please back me up on this? :wave:

I love the tint as well. I like a warmer tint when used outside but for EDC's I prefer a slightly cool tint for use indoors which is perfect on the Titan. Only very slightly blueish/redish.

I can't put my Titan Down! I don't use the lanyard attachment too often though because I haven't found a suitable lanyard configuration though Don seems to have some great ideas I can't replicate at the moment...

Here's mine #317 on a Joby Gorillapod:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 13, 2007)

Several times, I've heard references to a "dead-spot". At first, I thought you folks were referring to an area (once the light is on) that you would not get an increase in brightness while continuing to turn. Now, I'm thinking you're referring to the area at the beginning where you must turn a bit, then the light start coming on. I actually like that feature and would not want the light to start as soon as I started cranking. It acts as a bit of a safetly feature, whereas if the bezels turns (from the off position) just a tad, it would engage. Of my (2) Titan, one is a bit more hair-trigger than the other, meaning on my EDC there more of a "dead" area of turning before getting that first little glow of light.


----------



## jch79 (Nov 13, 2007)

My Titan is on its way back to SF for repair. 

Besides the grinding and hard resistance (which I described in an earlier post), the light started flashing more and more, when you turned it on and off - to the point where it could be turned all the way off, and it would still flash if you touched the head.

So we'll see what they have to say about it! :shrug:

john


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I dont have a camera, but I made my IT guy find a way to get the digitized image to my E-mail. :naughty:

It worked! :twothumbs

Here ya go, the long awaited X-ray of my Titan! 

(I nailed the technique on the first try!)


----------



## NA8 (Nov 13, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Here ya go, the long awaited X-ray of my Titan!
> 
> (I nailed the technique on the first try!)



Wow. Nice job. 10,000 words.


----------



## nitrox1 (Nov 13, 2007)

jch79 said:


> My Titan is on its way back to SF for repair.
> 
> Besides the grinding and hard resistance (which I described in an earlier post), the light started flashing more and more, when you turned it on and off - to the point where it could be turned all the way off, and it would still flash if you touched the head.
> 
> ...





Ditto, just got an RA# for mine today. As you turn on the light, any rearward pressure on the bezel would kill the light. Replaced the battery and still does it. It's very intermitant though. Sometimes light won't even turn on at all from off to high power. Other times you can't make it fail no matter how you twist or push it. I'm getting the flashes too when turning on, and has to do with when the light cuts out, then powers back up you get the flash.

Surefire was very nice on the phone and immediately issued an RA#. Hopefully it's fixable or replaceable. If they can't eliminate the issue for me, my dealer is getting it back.

No rant, just reporting my situation.

John...


----------



## DM51 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pic, PSM! 

Now do we need a surgeon or a radiologist to tell us what all those various white bits are? lol


----------



## jch79 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice job PSM! :thumbsup: Although, I don't see the buldge! :nana: :duh2:

john


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 13, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Nice job PSM! :thumbsup: Although, I don't see the buldge! :nana: :duh2:
> 
> john



No doubt! I am lovin this Titan, its smooth as butter, well almost. :tinfoil:

I have dropped mine too, from 4 feet BEZEL first, no problems!


----------



## Phredd (Nov 13, 2007)

jch79 said:


> My Titan is on its way back to SF for repair ... the light started flashing more and more, when you turned it on and off - to the point where it could be turned all the way off, and it would still flash if you touched the head.



I just experienced flashing last night, though mine was solved with a fresh battery. I hope these problems don't crop up more and more.


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks PSM for posting the photo though in some way it asks more questions than it answers.

I do hope the items taking up nearly the same amount of space as the battery are magnets or hale effect 'bits' as opposed to a mechanical potentiometer of some sort. 

However the few failures already reported might point in the direction of a mechanical switch and dimmer. Time will reveal all........


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the X-RAY. Keep us posted on those ill Titans guys. I hope this isn't a trend. What troubles me is that if this is a mass-issue, the folks who put this on a shelf, never to be turned on again, will never be able to report a problem.


----------



## greenstuffs (Nov 13, 2007)

You do get lifetime warranty for that. :laughing:


this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks for the X-RAY. Keep us posted on those ill Titans guys. I hope this isn't a trend. What troubles me is that if this is a mass-issue, the folks who put this on a shelf, never to be turned on again, will never be able to report a problem.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 14, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> You do get lifetime warranty for that. :laughing:



I should have stated it differently. If there is a "mass" issue with the Titan, there's no way of knowing that, since many will not be "using" their lights regullary.


----------



## nitrox1 (Nov 15, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Keep us posted on those ill Titans guys. .



Roger, dropped mine in the mail this morning. I'll report back any findings once it returns. I do love the light though, just couldn't deal with intermitant power losses.

john


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 15, 2007)

Just got mine ... everything perfect so far.
Turning action is gritty as described, and mine has a littel click or detent to switch it off.
It'll get a few days playtime and then the Titan will be sent to keychain duty.
bernie


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 15, 2007)

I made a tool to depress the 3 spring-loaded pins and pulled. No joy, but I can't rule out a "pressed" assembly. :thumbsup: PSM for the X-ray!

Larry


----------



## Phredd (Nov 15, 2007)

tvodrd said:


> I made a tool to depress the 3 spring-loaded pins and pulled. No joy...



Kudos for even trying! Is it possible that the pins need to be turned or twisted?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the picture so much that I'm using it as a wallpaper now:twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 15, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> I like the picture so much that I'm using it as a wallpaper now:twothumbs



Awesome!


----------



## cy (Nov 15, 2007)

me too.. thanks PSM


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 16, 2007)

Folks, not much to contribute as of yet other than I'm the owner of Titan #0306, which so far seems to be in good working order: no dead spots or dropouts; no flickery or intermittent operation; only the slightest gritty twist action; good tint, output, beam quality... no complaints so far, just a nice, solid if not absolutely jaw-dropping light.


----------



## garfieldso (Nov 18, 2007)

The Titan stepless lighting level control is shown at below link....

http://flashlightforum.hk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=3201


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2007)

It's easier to use the link to the *original post *where it was shown...


----------



## garfieldso (Nov 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It's easier to use the link to the *original post *where it was shown...



Thanks Bart, 
By the way is there a VR beneath coil? and it is driven by the hexagon pin plugged in the VR for tuning; am I right?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 18, 2007)

garfieldso said:


> Thanks Bart,
> By the way is there a VR beneath coil? and it is driven by the hexagon pin plugged in the VR for tuning; am I right?


Is it not better to concentrate all collective thoughts on how the Titan functions in the thread where its insides have begun to be exposed?


----------



## woodrow (Nov 19, 2007)

Great review as always Chao! It is nice to see SF's high end lights. 

I think a smart person new to the flashlight wor.d should buy a Titan and a Beast II. They would have a light that would cover 99.999% of all light needed tasks...and think of how much money they would save not being tempted to buy all those Fenix, LP, Boxer and other type of lights!


----------



## lightrod (Nov 20, 2007)

Curious about the my Titan's output at various switch positions I did a quick and crude set of readings.

The total bezel rotation is 240 degrees. I "marked" the bezel locations in roughly 30 degree increments and took relative output readings on my luxmeter. Taking 0 degrees as OFF and 240 degrees as fully ON, here's what I came up with as % of max output:
240 degrees: 100%
210 degrees: 50%
180 degrees: 15%
150 degrees: 3%
120 degrees: 0.4%
90 degrees: 0.1%

At settings less than 90 degrees my setup was not good enough to get reliable readings at such low output levels. As best I can estimate the unit turns on at about 45 degrees, but does not shut off going the other way until about 15 degrees. This things goes REALLY low. 

Output vs bezel position follows very roughly a log scale (actually dropping off slightly more drastically than a log scale). This is certainly a good thing vs a linear scale. Interesting that with the bezel set half-way on the scale - to 120 degrees that is - the output is only 0.4% of max! Then from 120 degrees down to about 15 degrees (where it shuts off) there is a wide range of very low settings - 100 degrees of switch position dedicated to the lower half percent of output. Talk about fine tuning of low settings! If anything I think I'd prefer less of the scale be dedicated in the very low range, but that's personal preference and really not a big deal to me.

In use, slight turns of the bezel from the max setting will provide very meaningful reductions in power consumption and significant extensions of runtime. I expect a plot of current vs switch position would be even more pronounced (drop off more quickly) than the output.

I think that overall this all makes sense for usage of the light and am curious what others have observed and thought. I have found this so far to be an incredibly useful light!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 20, 2007)

I continue to love the light and carry it with me every waking moment. It should be noted that not all these Titans activate at the same point, meaning on one of mine you must turn it a bit more (not very much) to get the 1st bit of glow.


----------



## Billman730 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello Board! New Guy Billman here. Today I just picked up a Titan at the Springfield Gun Show in Mass. I received 0371 of 1000. My main man and seller Ken L was set up at the show. He saw my number and checked his and had 0453 and was mad I got a lower number! LOL.. Great Pictures and report on the light! I have twenty or so Surefire lights I use at work and on stage doing emergency repairs etc during shows. Surefire lights are the best I found so far. My favorite is the A-2 with a lanyard. I love the green LED's and the high output white LED for high power. I have a flip cap red lens pushed over the head which turns the green output into a red colored light that does not disturb anyone on stage.


----------



## :)> (Dec 8, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> I continue to love the light and carry it with me every waking moment. It should be noted that not all these Titans activate at the same point, meaning on one of mine you must turn it a bit more (not very much) to get the 1st bit of glow.



TIN, 

I agree with your assessment that the light is loveable and that it grows on the owner. It is one of the best conceived lights that I have ever owned. I really hope that Surefire expands this line quickly by making these available in HAIII natural and in a 1 x CR123 size for longer runtimes and even higher outputs. 

The Titan is wonderful.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2007)

I've had mine for a few days now, and although the light itself is great, I *really* hate the lanyard attachment. 
Don't be surprised if it shows up for sale, I think it bothers me enough to sell it....


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 9, 2007)

Billman730 said:


> Hello Board! New Guy Billman here. Today I just picked up a Titan at the Springfield Gun Show in Mass. I received 0371 of 1000. My main man and seller Ken L was set up at the show. He saw my number and checked his and had 0453 and was mad I got a lower number! LOL.. Great Pictures and report on the light! I have twenty or so Surefire lights I use at work and on stage doing emergency repairs etc during shows. Surefire lights are the best I found so far. My favorite is the A-2 with a lanyard. I love the green LED's and the high output white LED for high power. I have a flip cap red lens pushed over the head which turns the green output into a red colored light that does not disturb anyone on stage.



Welcome to the board. I know what you mean about those A2's.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 9, 2007)

:)> said:


> TIN,
> 
> I agree with your assessment that the light is loveable and that it grows on the owner. It is one of the best conceived lights that I have ever owned. I really hope that Surefire expands this line quickly by making these available in HAIII natural and in a 1 x CR123 size for longer runtimes and even higher outputs.
> 
> The Titan is wonderful.



Yes, that would be nice. I'd enjoy a CR123 based light like this, in a less-expensive material. It would put more wonderful lights into the hands of more people.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've had mine for a few days now, and although the light itself is great, I *really* hate the lanyard attachment.
> Don't be surprised if it shows up for sale, I think it bothers me enough to sell it....



I didn't care for it right way, but I don't mind it now. I actually like the fact that is has an easy way to release from whatever it's attached to. The motion of slipping it off/of gets easier the more you use it. Someone here also cut that entired end off and made it totally flat. It looked real nice too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2007)

It's the way it functions that I don't like, it is not very easy to get it off on purpose, but at the same time it is possible to get it off at least halfway if the parts are lined up right. :thumbsdow
Simply put, I don't trust it.

Modding isn't an option to me, I still would miss the lanyard attachment, wich I want.
I'll probably list it later today or tomorrow after I have taken some pics of it.

It's really too bad, I've waited a long time for this UI, and it gets shot down by a lame design of the body....


----------



## AzGB (Dec 9, 2007)

You know [email protected], this may sound blasphemous to many, but you could always put a small dab of JB Weld into the rear tripod threads and then reinsert the Titan into it's keychain fob _for the last time_. I'm a big fan of the quick-detach, mine's broken in VERY nicely, it spins like a top when it's in the receiver. I don't detach it much, but it has been handy.

Before I'd walk away from the whole light, if I didn't like the lanyard mount's integrity, I'd just lock the light into the receiver for good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2007)

Too late, it's up for sale. 

Permanently attaching them together would work, but I wouldn't be able to look at it without a feeling of disappointment. Not the good feeling I get from a light that is "right" from the beginning.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I said, I can understand your reasoning for not wanting to mod a $500 light and not wanting to keep a light that's completing satisfying to you. The good thing for me is that I really come to love the lanyard attachment and it "broke-in" nicely after use. The grittiness in turning the bezal has also broken in nicely. The only complaint I have left, which can not be really fixed, it the beam tint is still a bit to bluish for my liking, but it hasn't been a deal breaker yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you like yours, it* is *a great light, just not for me.  I'm sure my perfect light will come one day... :sleepy:


----------



## Billman730 (Dec 9, 2007)

My Surefire Titan was to replace a EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT which does take a standard battery. The Titan has a whiter light than the EDC but I am not able to verify which is more powerful overall. To the Guy wanting a larger version Titan, I would say the EDC or E-1 SF are both to heavy and thick to sport around your neck St. Christifer style as the Titan does...


----------

